# Instagram API Location Endpoint



## Piiieeep (19. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist zwar keine direkte Frage zu Java, doch versuche ich eine Andoird-App zu programmieren und benötige dazu die richtige Verwendung von den Location Endpoints der Instagram API.
Da ich die location und auch die dort verwendeten Hashtags benötige, muss ich min_id bzw. max_id und folgenden Link verwenden:

https://api.instagram.com/v1/locations/{location-id}/media/recent?access_token=ACCESS-TOKEN

, jedoch ist mir der korrekte Aufruf noch schleierhaft.
Instagram hat in seiner Dokumentation dazu folgendes zu bieten:

https://www.instagram.com/developer/endpoints/locations/#get_locations_media_recent


Vielen Dank schonmal!!


----------



## thecain (19. Aug 2016)

Was ist da schleierhaft? 
HTTP GET mit location-id und Access Token


----------



## Piiieeep (19. Aug 2016)

Das klappt auch, sofern man nur Informationen über eine bestimmte Location haben möchte. Darin enthalten sind aber nicht die Hashtags. Aus diesem Grund muss man ja min_id bzw. max_id einfügen.

Aber wie binde ich bspw. min_id ein? Wenn ich es am Link mit "&min_id=" anfüge was mache ich dann mit der {location-id} im Link?
Verstehe ich irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## thecain (19. Aug 2016)

wo willst du min_id anfügen? das ist ja gar kein gültiger parameter für die url

und tags sind ja da



> "data": [{         "type": "image",         "users_in_photo": [],         "filter": "Earlybird",         "tags": ["expobar"],         "comments": {             "count": 0         },         "caption": {


----------



## Piiieeep (19. Aug 2016)

bspw. so:

https://api.instagram.com/v1/locations/{location-id}/media/recent?access_token=ACCESS-TOKEN*&min_id=1*

...oder rufe ich das so garnicht auf?

Laut Dokumentation sind das doch die Parameter (s. Anhang)?


----------



## thecain (19. Aug 2016)

ah.. doch klar, das kannst du noch angeben optional. Aber das Access-Token muss gültig sein + die Location ID auch. Dan nsolltest du zumindest mal ein resultat kriegen mit der Beispiel response


----------



## Piiieeep (20. Aug 2016)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten!

Genau dann fängt glaube ich mein Problem an. Denn ich bekomme bei einer Abfrage von:
https://api.instagram.com/v1/locations/1/media/recent?access_token=XXXX&max_id=938
nur das hier:

```
{"pagination": {}, "meta": {"code": 200}, "data": []}
```
Sollte ich nun nicht mehrere locations bis zur location-id 938 erhalten?


----------

